# the new air bow



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

for all of you muzzy scope haters, don't let your panties get pulled up to tight.
http://www.crosman.com/connect/introducing-the-benjamin-pioneer-airbow/


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

But does this need more then a four arrow quiver?


It does look cool, but I can't see it being legal to hunt with during an archery hunt.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The only ones wearing panties around here are the puzzys who need a scope on their muzzys.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

blackdog said:


> The only ones wearing panties around here are the puzzys who need a scope on their muzzys.


Really!:shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Seen people shooting arrows out of a 410 shotgun for over 30 years... seriously. Cut the end off a shotshell, dump shot, insert the arrow into the shell, whole thing goes in the gun... BANG, man that arrow goes far.


-DallanC


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLLY CRAP..What Next? Hope the State of Utah doesn't impose another season for Air Bows. If there is a way for the State to get more cash flow it will happen.. That AIR BOW is not Archery in any way shape or form. Panties in a knot? 52 years of Archery Hunting.I know women who would toss their panties away and start wearing Mens Jockey Unders before they would compromise their ethics to hunt with something this easy> Get a Gun Tag.Air Bow! I've got guys who jump my back side for not keeping up with hunting tech I still shoot a Stickbow. most of the time..Call me Dino the Dinno AIR BOW? REALLY!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - that thing is pretty cool!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

yes it's interesting , we all know it would probably be a long time for this to used legally for hunting. unless you are on private property.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

weird


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Archery equipment may be used during
any big game hunt except the muzzleloader
hunt. To hunt big game with archery equipment,
your equipment must meet all of the
following requirements:
•Your bow must have a minimum pull
of 40 pounds at the draw or the peak,
whichever comes first. *VIOLATES*

You may not use any of the following
archery equipment to take big game during
the archery season:
•A crossbow (Please see Utah Admin. Rule
R657-12 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-
11 for exceptions to this rule. )
•Arrows with chemically treated or
explosive arrowheads
•A mechanical device that holds the bow
at any increment of draw (Please see Utah Admin. Rule R657-12 and Utah
Admin. Rule R657-5-11 for exceptions to
this rule.) *VIOLATES*
•A release aid that is not handheld or that
supports the draw weight of the bow *VIOLATES*
•A bow with an attached electronic
range-finding device or a magnifyingaiming
device *VIOLATES*


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow !!!!!
That is not bow Hunting. 
Panties or not.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Do they make one with a wood stock?


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks like a night hunter, trespassers dream.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Pre-order yours now for only $849.....

http://www.crosman.com/airbow


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll bet if John had one of these 'Rambo, First Blood Part II' would have ended differently.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

gdog said:


> Pre-order yours now for only $849.....
> 
> http://www.crosman.com/airbow


Most I have spent on a crosman product was $24..... well, $24.99+tax.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang. P-dogs beware.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We need a air-bow forum.


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I kind of want one to shoot ducks. 

Would that be legal?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> •Arrows with chemically treated or
> explosive arrowheads


You mean I can't shoot carp with explosive arrowheads anymore?

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*And you guys thought scopes on muzzleloaders were bad!*

What do you all think of this new weapon Jim Schlockey is hawking?






It sounds like Crosman is trying to get this airgun that shoots arrows (come on, we all know it's not a bow) foisted upon our archery seasons.

From their website:

"If you believe there's room in the woods for something that moves an arrow at 450 FPS, that shoots straighter and is more accurate but isn't driven by a string, and is safer and easier to operate, then please contact your legislators and wildlife officials. Tell them you want to use the Pioneer Airbow in a crossbow or archery season. Download this informational packet and get it into their hands by email, snail mail or personal delivery. With your help, we can introduce more people to hunting with airguns and with the Airbow, we can bring back those who may have left it."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a great story, thanks for posting, but if you scroll down Big Game a little bit you'll see this thread:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/142393-new-air-bow.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Should be a hoot during the any legal weapon season.....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoops, sorry for the duplicate thread, Goob. Please delete if you would like.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> Should be a hoot during the any legal weapon season.....


I'm not opposed to it being used in the any legal weapon season. Keep it out of the archery season, though.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Old Fudd said:


> HOLLY CRAP..What Next? Hope the State of Utah doesn't impose another season for Air Bows. If there is a way for the State to get more cash flow it will happen.. That AIR BOW is not Archery in any way shape or form. Panties in a knot? 52 years of Archery Hunting.I know women who would toss their panties away and start wearing Mens Jockey Unders before they would compromise their ethics to hunt with something this easy> Get a Gun Tag.Air Bow! I've got guys who jump my back side for not keeping up with hunting tech I still shoot a Stickbow. most of the time..Call me Dino the Dinno AIR BOW? REALLY!!


The folks at Crosman are sure trying to make it happen.

From their website:

"If you believe there's room in the woods for something that moves an arrow at 450 FPS, that shoots straighter and is more accurate but isn't driven by a string, and is safer and easier to operate, then please contact your legislators and wildlife officials. Tell them you want to use the Pioneer Airbow in a crossbow or archery season. Download this informational packet and get it into their hands by email, snail mail or personal delivery. With your help, we can introduce more people to hunting with airguns and with the Airbow, we can bring back those who may have left it."

Any Legal Weapon season? Sure, why not. Archery season? HELL NO! DOUBLE HELL NO!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Whoops, sorry for the duplicate thread, Goob. Please delete if you would like.


I merged the posts from your thread into this thread.

.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

If this dumb thing produces a wet spot..Go and get a gun tag
450fps,WOW! My son has a Savage 250-3000 made in 1931 that
shoots 3000 fps with an 80 grain..No room in Archery for this.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The stupidest thing about that video is how jim shockey acts like he is so blown away by it and they keep calling it a "game changer." Just how the hell is it a game changer? Still a far inferior weapon to a centerfire rifle and that thing isnt even close to being a bow and no bow hunter worth his salt would want the archery season sullied with that stupid thing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Took that critter a while to go down! I don't like suffering. (notice I did not use the word HATE there)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That thing is a gimmick. That is all. Just people trying to make some money. Im sure they will.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I would HATE to see that stupid thing to ever become legal for archery season. Yes, I'm a "hater."


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's Just change Archery season to Short Range Season. 

Shotguns, Unscoped Pistols, Compound Bows, Crossbows, Unscoped exposed ignition ML, Spears, Air Bows

Have a legit Archery season in the winter - Long bow and Recurve Only

Problem solved :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I would HATE to see that stupid thing to ever become legal for archery season. Yes, I'm a "hater."


But it's ok to have a top of the line compound bow with...
top sight system 
top string
top release
top limb savers
top equalizer
top arrows
top broad heads
top rangefinder
top camo system
All this I just stated, does not seem fair to the guy shooting an old recurve with cedar arrows and no sights, while wearing blue jeans and a non camo shirt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Is this thing going to stop working after a year like the trigger sticks Jim Shockey promotes do?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> But it's ok to have a top of the line compound bow with...
> top sight system
> top string
> top release
> ...


I've thought about that, and I can see the hypocrisy in it. These newfangled compounds are so far removed from what a bow originally was. But don't we have to draw a line somewhere? Should we just keep allowing weapons that are more and more effective just because we have the technology?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I've thought about that, and I can see the hypocrisy in it. These newfangled compounds are so far removed from what a bow originally was. But don't we have to draw a line somewhere? Should we just keep allowing weapons that are more and more effective just because we have the technology?


For me it all depends on how it is defined.
Is it a bow hunt or bow season?
If so, don't allow it, it's not a bow.
Or is it an archery hunt or archery season?
If so, allow it because it shoots any arrow.

Same with the traditional "primitive" black powder guys not wanting in-lines.
Nothing in the guide book says anything about "primitive".
If it loads from the muzzle, then it's a muzzleloader, no matter how far advanced it is.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> the guy shooting an old recurve with cedar arrows and no sights, while wearing blue jeans and a non camo shirt.


I wonder how old Tex-O-Bob is doing these days? He must be banned forever? -----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> ................................. He must be banned forever? -----SS


His account is active.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> That thing is a gimmick. That is all. Just people trying to make some money.............................


That describes every weapon I own.

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I guess thats one way to look at it goob. Rereading my post I see what you mean I should have elaborated more. What I really meant with what I said was the fandangled contraption thingy is cool and has a wow factor so im sure there is market for it. Im not in the market as I have no use for it or 900 bucks burning a whole in my pocket. Im sure alot of people do though and it will sell. Crosman will make a boat load of money. Does it really have a place in hunting? I dont know; probably not for a real long time IMO. The thingy looks like something out of the terminator movies. The fact it shoots arrows and not a plasma blast seemes counterproductive to me.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I just can't or don't understand the Elitist attitude being displayed by some here.

Why is the subject of which weapon is used so divisive among everyone? No this is not a bow in my opinion nor is it a centerfire rifle, but I believe it almost fits the muzzleloader description. 

Technology changes, that's a fact. People are now using high power scopes to shoot farther and most archery guys wouldn't set foot on the mountain without their laser range finders...hate it if you want but if it's a tool to help kill animals more efficiently I'm all for it.

Nobody I know still hunts with a spear or even a hand thrown rock anymore. Why? Well, because technology made the human race more efficient and effective killers. You can thank this continual progression for your long bow, compound bow, muzzleloader and rifle. To evolve is to survive, to not is to be left behind.


----------

